# Other Languages > jQuery >  installing JQuery/JQuery UI

## Bill Crawley

Hi All,

In my project (VS2010). I have a directory called JQuery in this directory I have placed 2 files:
jquery-1.8.0.js    = Core JQuery
jquery-ui-1.8.23.custom.min.js = JQuery UI.

In a masterpage in the <head> section I place the following and then when I F5 my code I get a blank page. If I remove the 2 references my default page shows as expected.

<script type="text/javascript" src="JQuery/jquery-1.8.0.js" />
<script type="text/javascript" src="JQuery/jquery-ui-1.8.23.custom.min.js" />

What have I done wrong?

----------


## jlbantang

Library conflict may occur, why not try using it one at a time and see the result. My 2 cents.

----------


## Sherin

It is library conflict error.you can add to these library on head section.


```
<head>
<link href = "https://code.jquery.com/ui/1.10.4/themes/ui-lightness/jquery-ui.css"
         rel = "stylesheet">
      <script src = "https://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.10.2.js"></script>
      <script src = "https://code.jquery.com/ui/1.10.4/jquery-ui.js"></script>
</head>
```

----------

